# VERY WORRIED!!!



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

I took Bruno out tonight and put him in his knew bed I got him...Anyways I looked under his chin and saw a little bump. This getting me worried. I gave him an inspection.... It looks like a pimple thing.. What is this???? Please answer soon!!! :!:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Nothing to worry about! Every hedgie has one. I call it a "hedgielump".


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is a pic so you can see:


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

Phew.... I thought it would be a vet visit for him...I never realized it before. Thanks.... I am a new to this mom thing and gets worried easily..


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

yup that is what it looks likes..


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

So long as it's not red/inflamed Bruno is just fine. One of my boys had an "infected hair follicle" and needed an antibiotic that cleared it up right away. His was smack dab on the side of his nose, though, and looked very uncomfortable. But, alas, 'twas only hedgie acne :roll: =)

One way or another, it's not quite life threatening. If it's growing on the inside of his mouth, then you've got problems :?


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah it is not swollen or anything so I think I am good! To think just a second ago I was worried sooo much and now I am as happy as my hedgie!  By the way he loves his knew bed I got him!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Not to worry. They all have it.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you LG and Inky for the pic.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You're welcome 

That pic is a bit old, but you can see it (somewhat) clearly. Inky told me today that he was insulted an old picture of him was on here. So he smirked for another one: :lol:


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

Inky is soo cute!


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

He's such a brat!!! I wish my guys were HALF as photogenic as Inky!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

A brat indeed! He knows how spoiled rotten he is, the little nut. :lol:


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

K9_girl1994 said:


> I am a new to this mom thing and gets worried easily..


I know the feeling!


----------

